# Brandungsangeln in gambia



## Schulle01 (2. April 2019)

Wenn man so die internationalen Angelforen liesst, kann man schon zu dem Schluss kommen, das Brandungsangeln in Gambia eine reine Zeitverschwendung sei.

Trotzdem gehe ich immer wieder los und versuche mein Glück. So auch am letzten Samstag gemeinsam mit meinem Freund Klaas. Nachdem wir uns am morgen einige Garnelen als Köder gekauft hatten machten wir uns auf den Weg zu dem Strand, den wir uns für den Tag ausgesucht hatten.
Dort angekommen trafen wir auf zwei Einheimische, die ihre Ruten bereits ausgelegt hatten. Im Gegensatz zu uns versuchten sie ihr Glück mit Fischfetzen.
Kaum hatten wir unsere Ruten montiert und ausgeworfen, da sah ich einen der Nachbarn zu seiner Rute rennen. Nach einen kräftigen Anschlag folgte ein harter Drill von ca 5 Minuten, dann könnte er einen captainfish von 11 Kilo landen.
Nach diesem doch recht erfolgversprechenden Anfang passierte erst mal eine ganze Zeit nichts, wir waren mit ständigem erneuern der Köder beschäftigt, da Unmengen an Kleinstfischen und Krebsen die Köder in kurzer Zeit von den Haken frassen. Egal ob mit ködernadel aufgezogen, oder mit "Baitelastic" umwickelt, nach ca. 10 minuten waren die Haken leer.
 So vergingen die nächsten zwei Stunden bei 32 grad im schatten und leichten Wind vom Meer ohne Höhepunkte. Dann, ich hatte die Rute kurz zuvor erneut ausgeworfen, schlug die Rutenspitze meiner Brandungsrute heftig aus und Schnur lief von der Rolle. Leider war das Ganze schon wieder vorbei bevor ich die Rute erreichte. Eine Kontrolle ergab, das Vorfach ( 16,5 Kilo Flurcarbon) war gerissen. Vermutlich hatte sich das Blei irgendwie am Grund verhakt und der abziehenden Fisch konnte es, trotz weich eingestellter Rollenbremse zerreißen.

Kurz geärgert, neuen Haken gebunden, geködert und wieder ausgeworfen. Diesmal dauerte es gar nicht lange und wir hatten den nächsten Biss. Der Fisch nahm stetig Schnur von der Rolle und stoppte das erste mal nach circa 30 Metern. Dann zog er beständig parallel zum Ufer und ließ sich nur langsam in Richtung Ufer dirigieren. Nach mehreren, weiteren, kurzen Flüchten lag er dann am Ufer. Ein Captainfish von 12 Kilo.

Diesmal dauerte es nicht lange und es folgte der nächste Biss. Die erste Flucht ging diesmal deutlich weiter raus aufs Meer. Kraftvoll zog er dann Richtung Norden am Ufer lang und es blieb nichts übrig als ihm zu folgen. Schnell wurden die im Wege stehenden Brandungsruten eingeholt und kurz darauf gelang es den Fisch Richtung Ufer zu dirigieren. Aber er setzte immer wieder zu Fluchten ins tiefere Wasser an, sodass es sicherlich gute 10 minuten brauchte ihn ins flache Wasser zu drillen. Wieder ein Captainfisch. Diesmal 17 Kilo bei einer Länge von 119 cm.

Gestern waren wir nochmal an dem Strandabschnitt,  erneut warteten wir eine ganze Weile ohne dass sich etwas an den Ruten tat. Wie am Samstag waren wir mit ständigem Beködern der Haken beschäftigt. So wurde uns die Zeit nicht lang.
Dann wieder ein starker Schlag in einer der Ruten. Und erneut begannen ein heftiger Drill. Leider war es deutlich windiger und einige Boote lagen direkt vor uns vor Anker und fischten ebenfalls.  Es blieb nichts weiter übrig, als deutlich mehr Druck auf den Fisch auszuüben, um zu verhindern, dass er in eine der Ankerleinen schwimmt. Leider sollte sich diese Taktik im Nachhinein als falsch erweisen. Nach langem Drill lag der sicherlich über 20 Kilo schwere Fisch vor uns im flachen Wasser, da schlitzte der Haken aus und der Fisch verschwand ins tiefe Wasser.
 Wie sich herausstellte war der 5/0 er Haken eines bekannten Hakenherstellers der Belastung nicht gewachsen gewesen und hatte sich aufgeboten.
Nach diesem kräftezehrenden Drill war die Enttäuschung doch diesmal gross und auch ein Cassava ( atlantische Croaker )  von 5,5 kilo, den wir kurz darauf noch landen konnten half darüber nicht hinweg.
Fazit bleibt : sicherlich haben die Fänge in Gambia deutlich abgenommen, speziell zu dennen vor 10 bis 15 Jahren. Aber man kann noch immer gute  Fische hier fangen. Sicherlich muss man sich mit der Situation beschäftigen und auch immer wieder andere Stellen aufsuchen, denn je nach Gegenstand, Jahreszeit, Strömung und Wassertemperatur gilt es den Fisch zu finden. Sicherlich etwas schwierig, wenn man nur für einen kurzen Urlaub hier ist, aber doch machbar.

Werd mal versuchen noch ein paar Bilder hoch zu laden.


----------



## porbeagle (3. April 2019)

Coole Bilder , schön geschrieben , das fetzt.


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. April 2019)

Richtig toller Bericht ! Schoen das du uns ab und an an deiner Angelei in Gambia teilhaben lässt. Die Kapitänsfische sind schon der Hammer!


----------



## zokker (4. April 2019)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos.


----------

